# Snow, Sleet



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Howdy
We are in for a winter storm tonight ice followed by 3-6 of snow.
Has anyone seen any yet?? 
Northern Ky Cincinnati Oh area


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Howdy
> We are in for a winter storm tonight ice followed by 3-6 of snow.
> Has anyone seen any yet??
> Northern Ky Cincinnati Oh area
> [snapback]92948[/snapback]​


Not here yet, but actually snowing south of us right now.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

not yet, but soon....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It passed through Colorado @ about 11:00 am today. Not friendly, not much snow but lots of ice. Warm temps started with rain then to popcorn snow, those snow globs not hail, to snow all night. Only about 2" of snow but 18" drifts and 1" of ice on all roads or anything left outside.

Bill.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Snow in my backyard yesterday afternoon. None stuck.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

None. If we get anything it may be a dusting. Sounds like it will go south of us

Rita


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> None. If we get anything it may be a dusting. Sounds like it will go south of us
> 
> Rita
> [snapback]92963[/snapback]​


I hope so Rita









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it !


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

It's sleeting here pretty good. Meg just brought in a handfull of ice. 3"-5" of snow on the way tonight.

Even worse than that, Outback is sitting in the driveway ready to leave for our Spring Break trip on Wednesday







!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

freezing rain now, 9:14pm central


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Clear and breezy...30 degrees


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Geeezzzz - I'm surprised we haven't heard from Ghosty about just how cold he is in 80*+ weather.... poor guy!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Cloudy and 75 here.







I just had to through that in. Seriously, I really feel for yall up there. Hope it doesn't get to bad









Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Cloudy and 75 here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carefull Crawfish - we aren't supposed to get it.....word is its "going South"!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

we can all face our fans south and turn them on to move it quikier









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, it's a mess now, very slushy.







DW and I just finished clearing out the garage so she could get the van pulled in. Rarely do we have 2 cars in our 2 car garage and tonight is one of those nights.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> we can all face our fans south and turn them on to move it quikier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THERE'S a plan! I like it!!! Maybe we can keep the "Canadian Cyclonic Effect" moving on, eh?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...cloudy and about 60 degrees here.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Howdy
> We are in for a winter storm tonight ice followed by 3-6 of snow.
> Has anyone seen any yet??
> Northern Ky Cincinnati Oh area
> [snapback]92948[/snapback]​










As of yesterday afternoon, one station was saying 2"-4", another was 8" - 16". IOW, these guys are no better at guessing than you and I are. As of tonight, we are down to a predicted dusting. Doesn't much matter anyway; that 24" cut snowthrower handles it all. And, I have nothing else to do, anyway.

Slug


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Howdy
> We are in for a winter storm tonight ice followed by 3-6 of snow.
> Has anyone seen any yet??
> Northern Ky Cincinnati Oh area
> [snapback]92948[/snapback]​


9 hours later and just started flurring here north of town. From the local reports, looks like you've been seeing it for a while in your neck of the woods.









My kids are disappointed. Seems every school district but ours has a delay!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep, here's our first day of spring.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Dusting was predicted and missed us.

We did get about two inches of rain over the weekend! It was nice, for a change.

This was the first rain over 1" for about 165 days. We're about 15" behind. So we were dry. And the stupid governor lifted the burn ban.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We have about 15 inches of snow, but we had high winds. The outback won't be out for a while. There is a drift of about 3 feet in front of it that stretches to the street (125 feet).

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

muliedon said:


> We have about 15 inches of snow, but we had high winds. The outback won't be out for a while. There is a drift of about 3 feet in front of it that stretches to the street (125 feet).
> 
> Don
> [snapback]93158[/snapback]​


Yikes!








Sounds like NH during the rest of winter (thankfully, NOT this time). Where are you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No snow here.









Did I mention we are heading out for four days of Outbacking later this week?









I'll be thinking of you guys!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> No snow here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing you will be thinking about is how to make up for the lost post count


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

lots of snow yesterday, and cold, cold, cold, did I mention it is COLD today







!!!!!! I mean it is really cold.

Gonna have to buy more corn, again....

come on warm weather


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

Saw plenty of it in Alaska. Got 6 inches on ST.Patty's day weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > No snow here.Â
> ...


I'm counting on you John, to post enough for both of us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh boo-hoo you big weenies! 

Enjoy it while the mosquitoes lay low. Becareful out there!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ahhhh boo-hoo you big weenies!
> 
> Enjoy it while the mosquitoes lay low. Becareful out there!
> [snapback]93235[/snapback]​


Who had to run away from it all the sun and warm of HI? Who's the weenie?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd run to Hawaii too if I lived where he does.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'd run to Hawaii too if I lived where he does.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ll second that!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > I'd run to Hawaii too if I lived where he does.....
> ...


In full agreement - wish I'd been there, too (!)......but - come on - Jolly's the one callin' the others weenies 'cuz of their statements in this thread about the nasty weather they got yesterday/today.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All in good fun....and he is the only one who regularly see s temps in the neg numbers


----------

